
What’s Next for Mobile at Airbnb - mpweiher
https://medium.com/airbnb-engineering/whats-next-for-mobile-at-airbnb-5e71618576ab
======
objectivecdev
It is a logical thing to do. Cross-platform is good for a small app, but once
you scale you need native.

